# Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Januar 2012)

*Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]


----------



## Christoph1717 (22. Januar 2012)

*Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Ist wegen den gefallenen HDD Preisen jetzt wieder mit mehr PC's mit Magnet Festplatten zu rechnen ? 
Alleine der größeren Auswahl halber fände ich es schon mal eine gute Sache.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Ist wegen den gefallenen HDD Preisen jetzt wieder mit mehr PC's mit Magnet Festplatten zu rechnen ?
> Alleine der größeren Auswahl halber fände ich es schon mal eine gute Sache.


 
Ja, die Preise entspannen sich langsam, daher wird es bald auch mehr PCs mit HDD geben. Notfalls kann man mit einer HDD ja auch selbst nachrüsten, ist ja kinderleicht die einzubauen...


----------



## TheBigM (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mir diese Woche den Rechner bei ALTERNATE bestellt. Nach Lieferung hab ich erstmal das Gehäuse geöffnet und alles inspiziert.  Soweit ich es beurteilen kann ist (fast) alles super porfessionell verbaut und verschraubt. Das  Gehäuse ist ohne Werkzeug zu öffnen und macht einen sehr soliden und  durchdachten Eindruck.

Leider musste ich dann aber feststellen, dass die  Grafikkarte verzogen aussah, und der HDMI-Anschluß  zur Hälfte durch das  Soltblech verdeckt wurde. Der Fehler lag darin, dass sich das Slotblech  unter die Platine gedrückt hat. Es gehört aber über die Platine. Beide  Haben Löcher. Ob da mal eine Arretierung drin war weiß ich nicht. Das  ganze wirkt aber ohne Verbindung recht wacklig. Vielleicht kann ALTERNATE was dazu  sagen. Jedenfalls muss das beim Einbauen oder schon beim  Grafikkarten-Hersteller passiert sein. Ein Transportschaden kann ich ausschließen. Ich musste also die Karte ausbauen das Blech  richten und wieder einbauen, um an den HDMI-Port wieder zugäglich zu machen. Schade dass das nicht bei der Endkontrolle aufgefallen ist. Die Karte ist übrigens von Point of View  (vermutlich eine VGA-570-A3-1280MB).

Der Sendung lagen eine  Windows-7-Recovery-DVD (incl. SP1) von ALTERNATE sowie je eine Disc von  ASUS und von Point of View bei. Da ich bis jetzt immer Systeme mit  Wiederherstellungs-DVD hatte würde mich an dieser Stelle interessieren  was ich machen muss, um das Betriebssystem und alle Treiber  aufzuspielen. Kann ja mal nötig werden, zumal ich mit dem Gedanken  spiele gleich auf eine 256 GB SSD umzusteigen.

Das erste  Hochfahren ging sehr flott. Leider lag der Sendung keine Windows-KEY und  auch kein Hinweis zu dem Thema bei. Habe erst mal 15 min gesucht, bis  ich heraus gefunden habe, dass ich Windows auch ohne Eingabe des  KEYs starten kann. Welche Konsequenzen das hat und ob ich irgendwann  wieder zur dazu aufgefordert werde weiß ich nicht? Vielleicht kann mich  jemand aufklären.

Ich hab dann erst mal einen Virenscanner  installiert und ein wenig nach den verbauten Bauteilen gesurft. Unter  anderem hat mich interessiert, was es mit der installierten SSD  von CRUCIAL auf sich hat, und wie das mit der INTEL SMART RESPONSE  TECHNOLOGIE funktioniert. Die Funktion soll einen Teil der SSD (min. 19 GB) nutzen um  die HDD zu beschleunigen. Sind die beiden verbauten Speicher schon für  diese Betriebsart vorgerichtet? 

Bei der Recherche bin ich fast  vom Stuhl gefallen, als ich in div. Foren gelesen habe, dass die  Firmwareversion der aktuell im Handel erhältlichen CRUCIAL SSDs fehlerhaft ist. Die SSDs sollen  nach etwas über 5000 Stunden die Arbeit einfach einstellen. Danach kann man zwar  wieder booten, aber der Fehler tritt wohl nach jeweils einer Betriebsstunde  wieder auf. Abhilfe schafft nur ein Firmware-Update,  dass sich aber denkbar umständlich gestalltet. Es muss dafür eine  Boot-DVD erstellt, das BIOS geändert, und die Platte vorübergehend an  einen SATA-3 Anschluss umgeklemmt werden. Das mit dem komplexen FW-Update steht so  übrigens auch in der letzten PCGH wie ich heute nachlesen konnte. bei andere  Herstellern geht das direkt aus der Windowsoberfläche. Ob der FW-Fehler  auch bei ALTERNATE und PCGH bekannt ist, oder gar bereits durch ein  Update korrigiert wurde weiß ich nicht!?

Da der Fehler bei allen SSD Größen von CRUCIAL auftritt und diese in den meisten PCGH-Systemen verwendung finden wäre es schön wenn ALTERNATE und PCGH das  aufklären könnten und vielleicht auch meine anderen Fragen beantworten.  Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## milesdavis (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



TheBigM schrieb:


> Der Sendung lagen eine  Windows-7-Recovery-DVD (incl. SP1) von ALTERNATE sowie je eine Disc von  ASUS und von Point of View bei. Da ich bis jetzt immer Systeme mit  Wiederherstellungs-DVD hatte würde mich an dieser Stelle interessieren  was ich machen muss, um das Betriebssystem und alle Treiber  aufzuspielen. Kann ja mal nötig werden, zumal ich mit dem Gedanken  spiele gleich auf eine 256 GB SSD umzusteigen.
> 
> Das erste  Hochfahren ging sehr flott. Leider lag der Sendung keine  Windows-KEY und  auch kein Hinweis zu dem Thema bei. Habe erst mal 15  min gesucht, bis  ich heraus gefunden habe, dass ich Windows auch ohne  Eingabe des  KEYs starten kann. Welche Konsequenzen das hat und ob ich  irgendwann  wieder zur dazu aufgefordert werde weiß ich nicht?  Vielleicht kann mich  jemand aufklären.



Installier dein Windows ganz normal. Es ist wurscht, ob man den Key bei der Installation oder später erst eingibt. Du hast wie immer 30 Tage Zeit für die Aktivierung. In der Systemsteuerung unter dem Punkt "Sichern und Wiederherstellen" kann man sich Rettungs-DVDs brennen. Du kannst, wenn du dann auf die 256GB-SSD umsteigen möchtest, mit "Acronis True Image Home 2012" deine Systemplatte rüberklonen. Dann musst du nix neu installieren. Das klappt allererste Sahne.  Dafür reicht die Trial-Version, du musst ATIH2012 also nicht kaufen.




TheBigM schrieb:


> Bei der Recherche bin ich fast  vom Stuhl gefallen, als ich in div. Foren gelesen habe, dass die  Firmwareversion der aktuell im Handel erhältlichen CRUCIAL SSDs fehlerhaft ist. Die SSDs sollen  nach etwas über 5000 Stunden die Arbeit einfach einstellen. Danach kann man zwar  wieder booten, aber der Fehler tritt wohl nach jeweils einer Betriebsstunde  wieder auf. Abhilfe schafft nur ein Firmware-Update,  dass sich aber denkbar umständlich gestalltet. Es muss dafür eine  Boot-DVD erstellt, das BIOS geändert, und die Platte vorübergehend an  einen SATA-3 Anschluss umgeklemmt werden. Das mit dem komplexen FW-Update steht so  übrigens auch in der letzten PCGH wie ich heute nachlesen konnte. bei andere  Herstellern geht das direkt aus der Windowsoberfläche. Ob der FW-Fehler  auch bei ALTERNATE und PCGH bekannt ist, oder gar bereits durch ein  Update korrigiert wurde weiß ich nicht!


 
Das könnte doch eigentlich der Mensch erledigen, der den PC bei alternate zusammenbaut oder nicht?


----------



## TheBigM (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Hallo milesdavis, 
danke für deine Anregungen! Werd ich so machen, ich hab mir jetzt eine SSD von Samsung bestellt, da wird ein entsprechendes Programm gleich mitgeliefert. 

Leider muss ich weiter nörgeln, da ich festgestellt habe das der Rechner deutlich lauter ist als meine bisherigen Systeme. Ich hab dann mal die Gehäuse-Lüfter ausgebaut um zu sehen ob die Regler wirklich auf "low" stehen, wie im Habdbuch von ANTEC beschrieben. Leider sind gar keine Verbaut! Die Lüfter sind übrigens an einem HDD-Stecker des Netzteils angeschlossen. Vielleicht gibt es Möglichkeiten da was nachzurüsten oder gleich einen Lüfter mit Stufenschalter zu bekommen?


----------



## TheBigM (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Überleg mir gerade wie ich das System noch etwas leiser bekommen kann. Ich werd mir wohl neue Silent Lüfter fürs Gehäuse kaufen (be quiet) und diese über das BIOS runter regeln. Dann sollte das für mich ok sein. Evtl. kommte noch eine Dämmung in den Tower.
Hab mir zur Überprüfung der Temperatur schon mal zwei Programme installiert. Allerdings scheint die Zuordnung nicht korrekt. Siehe Anhang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es werden zwei Werte 50 und 90 Grad C angezeigt, die ich beim besten Willen nicht zuordnen kann. Was könnte das sein?


----------



## milesdavis (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



TheBigM schrieb:


> Überleg mir gerade wie ich das System noch etwas  leiser bekommen kann. Ich werd mir wohl neue Silent Lüfter fürs Gehäuse  kaufen (be quiet) und diese über das BIOS runter regeln. Dann sollte das  für mich ok sein. Evtl. kommte noch eine Dämmung in den Tower.
> Hab  mir zur Überprüfung der Temperatur schon mal zwei Programme installiert.  Allerdings scheint die Zuordnung nicht korrekt. Siehe Anhang:
> 
> 
> ...


 
1. Doppelposts werden hier streng geahndet (ich petze nicht ), denn dafür kann man seine Beiträge nachträglich bearbeiten

2. Die Anhänge lassen sich nicht öffnen

Nun wieder zum Thema  :



TheBigM schrieb:


> Hallo milesdavis,
> danke für deine Anregungen! Werd ich so machen, ich hab mir jetzt eine SSD von Samsung bestellt, da wird ein entsprechendes Programm gleich mitgeliefert.
> 
> Leider muss ich weiter nörgeln, da ich festgestellt habe das der Rechner deutlich lauter ist als meine bisherigen Systeme. Ich hab dann mal die Gehäuse-Lüfter ausgebaut um zu sehen ob die Regler wirklich auf "low" stehen, wie im Habdbuch von ANTEC beschrieben. Leider sind gar keine Verbaut! Die Lüfter sind übrigens an einem HDD-Stecker des Netzteils angeschlossen. Vielleicht gibt es Möglichkeiten da was nachzurüsten oder gleich einen Lüfter mit Stufenschalter zu bekommen?


 
Ich hab meine zwei Lüfter auch direkt am Netzteil hängen. Da ich noch keine Zeit gefunden hatte, mir meine eigenen Lüftersteuerung zu bauen, hab ich die Belegung des Steckers geändert. So laufen die nicht mehr mit 12, sondern mit 7 Volt und sind so wesentlich leiser.

Dazu musst du nur die Masse beim Lüfter an die 5V umstecken.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

@ TheBigM: Also der Windows-Key sollte eigentlich hinten auf dem Gehäuse kleben, falls nicht, bitte Alternate direkt kontaktieren. Wegen der Grafikkarte kannst du dich auch mal an Alternate wenden, sofern da etwas nicht stimmt. Das SSD-Problem sollten aus der Welt sein, sonst würde Alternate diese SSDs nicht mehr verbauen. OCZ hatte auch mal ein Firmware-Problem, danach wurden auch keine SSDs mehr von denen verbaut.

Zum Gehäuse: es wird hier die PCGH-Edition verwendet. Die dort verwendeten Lüfter verfügen über kein Poti, damit diese immer leise sind. Auch der Anschluss am Netzteil ist normal. Aber es stimmt schon, die beiden Gehäuselüfter sind die einzige Lärmquelle im PC, die noch hörbar ist: Tipp: Für rund 5 Euro 1-2x den Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm kaufen und dann ist der PC noch leiser.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Also laut Alternate wurde dort schon seit Januar die aktuelle Firmware aufgespielt. Aber das Problem tritt sowieso erst nach 5000 Betriebsstunden auf. Bei einer Nutzung von 2 Stunden am Tag, tritt der Fehler also erst nach über 6 Jahren auf. Bis dahin sollten die meisten schon einen neuen PC haben. Das Problem ist also nicht wirklich dramatisch, zumal es auch nicht zu einem Datenverlust kommt.


----------



## lukas1234321 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Ich möchte den Pc haben !!!


----------



## TheBigM (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

@ milesdavis: 
- sorry, kenne mich hier im Forum noch nicht so gut aus, Anhänge solltes sich jetzt öffnen lassen.
- Die Lüfter sind bei mir beim HDD-Stecker an PN 1 angeklemmt. Laut Schaltplan ist das der 5V Anschluss! Ist trozdem sau laut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie das mit dem klonen genau gehen soll versteh ich nicht ganz. Soll ich die neue SSD erst installieren, aber dann stimmt doch der Laufwerksbuchstabe nicht mehr oder?

@ PCGH Daniel:
- Danke fürs Kümmern der Support von ALTERNATE war leider etwas überfordert.  Den KEY hab ich mitlerweile gefunden, da hatte ich Tomaten auf den Augen. 
- Ich muss dir Recht geben die Gehäuse Lüfter sind wirklich die einzige Lärmquelle. Der PC steht jetzt offen neben mir. Lüfter sind ausgebaut. Und man hört den Rechner kaum, obwohl das Seitenteil ab ist. Ich überleg gerade ob ich das nicht so lasse zumal er so steht, dass man nicht aus versehen reingreifen oder -treten kann. Spricht da ewas dagegen?
Ansonsten beherzige ich gern deinen Rat und kaufe mir bessere Lüfter. Die "be quiet! Silent Wings" sehen vielversprechend aus. die kann ich dann auch ans BOARD oder eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen. Ich hätte aber bei einem PCGH-PC erwartet, dass da gleich was gescheites mitgeliefert wird. Zumal ihr mit der Lautstärke wirbt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Der PC läuft ja auch ohne Gehäuselüfter ordentlich, da der Mugen ja ein sehr starker Kühler ist. Von daher braucht man die Gehäuselüfter nicht unbedingt, aber weglassen kann man die immer noch, daher liefern wir den so aus. Die Lüfter sind ja auch nicht extrem laut, aber es gibt eben auch noch leisere Gehäuselüfter - je nach Bedarf. Offen würde ich das Gehäuse dagegen nicht lassen.


----------



## TheBigM (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Letzten Di. hab ich versucht das System auf meine neue Samsung SSD umzuziehen. Leider ist es bei dem Versuch geblieben. Das mitgelieferte Norton Ghost hat sich als unbrauchbar herausgestellt. Das System ließ sich zwar migrieren aber nach dem die alte SSD abgeklemmt war bootete der Rechner nicht mehr. Ich hab deshalb das System neu aufziehen müssen. Leider hat sich dabei (so vermute ich jedenfalls) ein teil der Systemdateien auf der HDD verewigt. Jedenfalls wurde dort ein versteckter Ordner (Boot) Ordner angezeigt und die Platte ließ sich über Windows nicht mehr formatieren oder umbenennen. Leider hab ich das zu spät bemerkt und musste wieder von vorn beginnen. Ich würde deshalb jedem empfehlen bei der Neuinstallation von Win7 alle Platten außer C: anzuklemmen.

Der Frust ging weiter nachdem die Installation von GTA4 und STALKER Clear Sky zwar funktionierten, aber sich die Spiele nicht starten ließen. Erst ein Update von Windows Live Games im Fall von GTA und das manuelle kopieren einer .dll Datei ins Spielverzeichnis sowie das Updaten des Startprogramms von STALKER schafften Abhilfe. Gott sei dank hab ich die ensprechenden Anleitungen schnell im Internet gefunden. Der Umzug meiner beiden WD GreenCaviar 2 TB Festplatten (Eigene Daten und Daten Backup) machte keine Probleme, außer dass ich SyncDir falsch eingestellt hatte und nochmal nachbessern musste. Schade finde ich, dass die Laufwerke nicht entkoppelt eingebaut werden können und da noch geschraubt werden muss. Klemmverbindungen wären schön gewesen. 

Eine weiteres Problem hatte ich dann aber mit der Grfikkarte. Sobald ein Spiel gestartet wird quietscht diese wie ein Schwein auf der Schlachtbank. Das bekommt man aber leicht in den Griff, wenn man eine Einstellung in der Nvidea Systemsteuerung ändert. Hier findet Ihr die Anleitung zur Einstellung mit Erklärung des Problems: http://www.schieb.de/627017/das-pfeifen-der-grafikkarte-abstellen

Jetzt da alles läuft hat sich jedoch endlich Begeisterung über den neuen PC eingestellt. Das System ist ohne Gehäuselüfter ist relativ leise und sehr schnell. Das booten dauert nur wenige Sekunden. Die Spielgrafik und das Spielgefühl in GTA und STALKER sind dank Maximaleinstellungen beeindruckend. Ich werde mir nun noch eine Möglichkeit suchen mit dem ich "Systembackup und Recovery" zuverlässig durchführen kann. Wenn jemand eine gute Anleitungen kennt oder Programmempfehlung hat immer her damit. Außerdem werde ich noch einen 140 mm Lüfter von be quiet verbauen, damit auch im Sommer die Temperaturen unten bleiben. 

Kann den PCGH-PC bis auf die Lüftergeschichte nur weiter empfehlen. Hoffe dem ein oder anderen Käufer bleibt durch meine Erfahrungen der ein oder andere Ärger erspart. Danke auch nochmal an PCGH_Daniel für den tollen Support!


----------



## Sauerland (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Also nichts für ungut, aber hier scheint doch jemand zu meckern, der von der Materie wohl nicht die größte Ahnung hat.

Zitat: Ich hab "recherchiert"...

Na toll, im Netz wird viel geschrieben wenn der Tag lang ist. Bevor ich mich über etwas aus lasse, sollte ich mir doch die Mühe machen und das ganze erst einmal mit diversen Testprogrammen ausgiebig überprüfen.

Ich hab erst letzte Woche eine Curcial m4 128GB von Alternate geliefert bekommen. Logisch hab ich den Firmeware Status geprüft und siehe da, die hatte bereits das Bios 0309 installiert, also Top aktuell.

Ebenfalls wird hier über die Aktualisierungsmethode bei Curcial gemerkert. 

Na toll, dann darf man sich ein System mit einer solchen SSD halt nicht kaufen. Übrigens andere SSD Hersteller haben genau die selben Probleme, in letzter Zeit sogar viel häufiger, weshalb gerade die Curcial immer wieder empfohlen wird.

Im übrigen ist es wohl nicht besonders schwer eine CD mit der neuen Bios Version zu Brennen, diese dann ins DVD Laufwerk zu legen, eine weitere eventuelle Festplatte abzuklemmen und den Rechner neu zu starten, oder. Übrigens ganz nebenbei, dieser Vorgang ändert nichts an den Bioseinstellungen, einzige Ausnahme das das Startlaufwerk von SSD auf DVD geändert werden muss, da sonst die CD mit dem neuen Bios nicht automatisch startet. Diese Anleiltung gibt es übrigens auch ausführlich hier im Forum, oder eben auf der Homepage von Curcial. Wenn man schon viel ließt und recherchiert.

Ich frage mich jedoch auch, weshalb hier noch eine neue 256GB SSD von nöten war.

Ein Image einer Festplatte zu erstellen, also bitte das dürfte doch wirklich nicht schwer sein, zumal hier ein Vorredner ein pasendes Programm nannte, dazu noch völlig kostenlos.

Tja, wo will man den Strom für die Lüfter wohl hernehmen? Oder die Lüfter sind laut. 

Na die Lautstärke eines Lüfters empflindet halt jeder anders. Ist mir der Lüfter persönlich zu laut, bietet aber genügend Leistung, dann schalte ich den eben auf einen anderen Stromkreis (12V, 7V oder eben 5V), dafür gibt es im Handel spezielle Adapter, oder ich stecke die Stromkabel passend um, Anleitungen dazu gibt es unzählige im Netz. Für dein persönliches Empfinden ist allerdings weder Alternate noch PCGH verantwortlich.

Zum Abschluss möchte ich noch anmerken, dass ich es mir nicht vorstellen kann dass *gerade bei Alternate* ein schlechter Service herschen soll.

Ich kenne außer bei Amazon keinen der innerhalb 24Std. liefert und bei Problemen immer freundliche Mitarbeiter am Telefon hat. Genauso wie Alternate fehlerhafte Ware (schon bei Verdacht) unverzüglich zurück nimmt (bei mir vor Jahren z.B. mit DDR2 RAM der nicht die Timmings lieferte wie ausgewiesen).


schönen Sonntag


----------



## Wavebreaker (22. April 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Na ja, so ganz aktuell sind die PC-Konfigurationen aber nicht mehr, gell?


----------



## Liutasil (22. April 2012)

*AW: Neu und bald verfügbar: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX570-Edition: Core i5-2500K + GTX 570 + 1.000-GB-HDD + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Der Rechner ist überteuert und das Geld einfach nicht wert. 

Einen solchen Pc kann man für 850 Euro selbst zusammenstellen..


----------

